# Jinder's physique is disgusting...



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...



really lol you can't believe they haven't suspended him? LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder's been hanging and banging every day, taking his vitamins and saying his prayers, brother. :hogan


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah his new look is certainly not the easiest on the eyes. He looks like those overly-muscly, overly-tanned bodybuilders. All those veins are just gross. He looked better before.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This jobber can't even do muscles right fpalm Can he be good at something for a change?


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit judging whether or not he is on steroids. You don't know him, his metabolism, or his workout routine. If he was on the juice they would have found out by now. His push is only one month old, so if they had found something before that, they wouldn't have hesitated to suspend him. They have probably tested him 5 times since his return last year. Maybe, I don't know.. he's worked hard?!


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

You know his veins popped like that way back in NXT, which was like 5 years ago. People can get that jacked with legal supplements. 

His body and veins are just that way, so not sure if you know that, or if you think he is disgusting cause he is Canadian?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE needs to market Jinder Juice. :vince$


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

He looks like a volcano of veins ready to rupture at any second


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Its actually good for him since e is a heel. The perception that he somehow cheated the wellness policy will help him get heat. I'd have a more of a problem if he looks that ripped and disgusting if he was a face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's the Maharaja of Masculinity, the Vizier of Vascularity, the Punjabi Powerhouse. :bow


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Guaranteed everyone hating on his physique is either some fat neckbeard or some skinny skeleton. Stay jealous


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

我觉得他的身材非常好。 good rock hard body


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It looks like his whole body could do this at any second...


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


Hold up wasn't it just three weeks ago your profile was Jinder *everything* :kobe9 You were riding this mans dick for a better part of 2 weeks, going around posting gifs and talking about how he's unhindered... But let me guess, we're supposed to just forget about that, right? :dirk Fuck outta here :lmao I've thought it for a minute but you really are a bandwagon dude, the worst type too. One minute you're riding some dudes coattails because he just put on a 6 Star classic, next minute you're second favorite wrestler is somebody who damn near killed himself in a match and is posted in a hospital bed. 

Can't wait to see how you gaslight this :kobelol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*What do you want him to do, get some kind of surgery to get a few veins removed so it's less veiny?*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkovKane said:


> You know his veins popped like that way back in NXT, which was like 5 years ago.
> 
> His body and veins are just that way, so not sure if you know that


I'm not even a Mahal fan, but this comment is 100% on the mark. Jinder's always had a great physique, with his tenure in 3MB being the only time when it started becoming somewhat less impressive.

I'm damn near certain that he's on steroids, but that's the thing about juicing: You've gotta work out like a fucking madman in order to get the maximum benefits that 'roids provide. And as we can all see, Mahal has definitely showed that he's crazy enough to make the most of his gym time and supplements.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

I think WWE is ok with that look, generates more heat. And, for the wellness, they don´t search for roids, just for drugs and adictive substances.


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

His gimmick should be that he got good all of a sudden because of juice, then someone gets him tested.

after 3 months he loses his GAINZZZ and drops the belt to whoever got him tested. could be anyone and it would be believable 

WWE is too dumb to think of that


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *What do you want him to do, get some kind of surgery to get a few veins removed so it's less veiny?*


he could just eat pizza everyday for a month and gain bodyfat. his veins would dissapate under fat

dont shame veins we should be fat shaming. im 11% bf chiseled and i feel better than when i ate like a pig


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

I think he looks amazing, that shred.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


Wait... weren't you hard marking out for the guy a week or two ago? :heyman4

Anyway, its disgusting, his gyno nipples are obvious.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Ronny927 said:


> Anyway, its disgusting, his gyno nipples are obvious.


i dont mind the veins or his shredded look at all.
but i have noticed how weird his nips and little area around them look. i never said anything about it but glad im not the only one who took note of the awkwardness


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks good to me :draper2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for proving you are troll one winged angel. Literally not two weeks ago you were the acting like the world's biggest Jinder mark and now you are making threads calling out his body. Either you are a troll or you change your mind every two minutes


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Is OP a Sami stan butthurt over him being pinned by the Jinder? 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> Thank you for proving you are troll one winged angel. Literally not two weeks ago you were the acting like the world's biggest Jinder mark and now you are making threads calling out his body. Either you are a troll or you change your mind every two minutes


He was a big fan of Reigns for a hot minute too. :hayden3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> He was a big fan of Reigns for a hot minute too. :hayden3


 Thought it was clear I was having fun messing with posters who were PO about Jinder being number 1 contender...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Thought it was clear I was having fun messing with posters who were PO about Jinder being number 1 contender...


So... you were trolling?

@Chrome

:subban


----------



## tory44 (Apr 21, 2017)

Reign Supreme said:


> Quit judging whether or not he is on steroids. You don't know him, his metabolism, or his workout routine. If he was on the juice they would have found out by now. His push is only one month old, so if they had found something before that, they wouldn't have hesitated to suspend him. They have probably tested him 5 times since his return last year. Maybe, I don't know.. he's worked hard?!


Look at the gyno around his nipples, there's literally no doubt that he has taken steroids :lmao

I don't necessarily have any problem with that. He wasn't with the company for two years and probably heavily juiced during that time. Plenty of guys have done it before, plenty of guys will do it in the future. As long as he doesn't get caught doing it in WWE Hardbody Mahal will be fine.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol he's not juicing he'd have been caught...no excuses



Red Hair said:


> Hold up wasn't it just three weeks ago your profile was Jinder *everything* :kobe9 You were riding this mans dick for a better part of 2 weeks, going around posting gifs and talking about how he's unhindered... But let me guess, we're supposed to just forget about that, right? :dirk Fuck outta here :lmao I've thought it for a minute but you really are a bandwagon dude, the worst type too. One minute you're riding some dudes coattails because he just put on a 6 Star classic, next minute you're second favorite wrestler is somebody who damn near killed himself in a match and is posted in a hospital bed.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you gaslight this :kobelol


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay, couple of things.


Cutting can equal the illusion to getting really big really quick. He probably dropped his BF% to 8% or 10%.

Another thing to consider is, lets say he was on the gear, what the fuck is the problem? He's not lying to sell supplements, if he wants to take gear, let him take gear. Bodybuilding is founded on the idea of taking gear, without it, it wouldn't exist.

Good example is Scott Steiner, he was at his biggest in 1997, but when he started cutting down his BF%, he looked big as hell.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

It's not supposed to look "natural". I think he looks amazing.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

He's probably found some legal supplements that while not doing it the natural way don't get flagged up on tests. Not his fault if it's easy to cheat the system.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

He doesn't even look badass, just veiny and gross.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Saturn said:


> It's not supposed to look "natural". I think he looks amazing.


If you have no eye for unnatural bodies and you don't automatically get repulsed by dick skin veins and bitch tits like I do, by all means.

I will always and forever see a cheating bitch who couldn't hack it being natural, though.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


Bipolar OneWingedAngel strikes again!

You were praising Jinder just two days ago.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

tory44 said:


> Look at the gyno around his nipples, there's literally no doubt that he has taken steroids :lmao
> 
> I don't necessarily have any problem with that. He wasn't with the company for two years and probably heavily juiced during that time. Plenty of guys have done it before, plenty of guys will do it in the future. As long as he doesn't get caught doing it in WWE Hardbody Mahal will be fine.


He wasn't this big when he returned last year. He has done this himself by hard work to earn a push. If he was taking steroids, he would have been caught before his push in the WWE. Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Roy Mustang said:


> Thank you for proving you are troll one winged angel. Literally not two weeks ago you were the acting like the world's biggest Jinder mark and now you are making threads calling out his body. *Either you are a troll or you change your mind every two minutes*


Or he just can't think for himself :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roy Mustang said:


> Thank you for proving you are troll one winged angel. Literally not two weeks ago you were the acting like the world's biggest Jinder mark and now you are making threads calling out his body. Either you are a troll or you change your mind every two minutes


Guy is incredibly fickle, changing his mind practically on a daily basis.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


*What, you meant to tell me that isn't larger than life enough for you? These fans.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Can't believe they havent tested him a bunch of times. He must be clean or clean for the WWE drug test. Surely something he's doing is going ubder the radar but whatevs. Still, dude came back in such a bad shape and got ripped in like a month or so....


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Their Wellness Policy is a joke. Jinder is clearly juiced to the gills, no way he passes a legit drug test.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

MontyCora said:


> If you have no eye for unnatural bodies and you don't automatically get repulsed by dick skin veins and bitch tits like I do, by all means.
> 
> I will always and forever see a cheating bitch who couldn't hack it being natural, though.


Then get mad. The fact is, nobody knows for sure what he's on. It could be steroids, it could not be.

If you get disgusted by muscles and veins, you probably didn't watch wrestling 10 years ago or in the attitude era where it was a lot more common. I'm also guessing you have no interest in bodybuilding and things like that. 

Personally, I think Kassius Ohno's physique is disgusting but I'm not going to make a thread dedicated to how fat he is.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they've been saying on commentary that Jinder has like 7% body fat, if he was on something then he definitely would have been caught out by the wellness. Maybe he's just been basically living in the gym while on the road, he's definitely dedicated and more focused than ever which is a good place to be. He's being rewarded too, I think his physique really complements his heel character. He looks strong and menacing.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> If you have no eye for unnatural bodies and you don't automatically get repulsed by dick skin veins and bitch tits like I do, by all means.
> 
> I will always and forever see a cheating bitch who couldn't hack it being natural, though.


The only bitch here is you. No one wants to see your IWC skinnyfat losers. Jinder actually looks like a real wrestler that people want to see. If your favorites weren't so lazy, maybe they would approach his amazing look.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Bipolar OneWingedAngel strikes again!
> 
> You were praising Jinder just two days ago.


 It was like a day after Jinder won that I said I was indifferent to his push..

I can see both sides of the argument. 

I don't like that he has had no build and has been thrust into the main event, but he has been pretty solid so far and the heat he's getting is refreshing. 

Now there's pictures like this floating around online which makes you really question if he's clean :lol


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

The guy looks like a living, breathing comic book character, and quite frankly, I think it's bad ass.

The guy has got "The Look," and as Batista taught us, just having "The Look" and nothing else can make you a big star for a long time.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I think it was like a day after Jinder won that I said I was indifferent to his push..
> 
> I can see both sides of the argument.
> 
> ...


Well you're saying he's 'disgusting' which really doesn't matter. What reason is there for him to look physically appealing? He's a heel. You wouldn't get mad at a comic book villain like Bane looking 'disgusting'?
You're moaning about this tiny detail after praising him like crazy. Bit odd.



IDidPaige said:


> The guy has got "The Look," and as Batista taught us, just having "The Look" and nothing else can make you a big star for a long time.


What a shit opinion. No wonder your rep as all red.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Well you're saying he's 'disgusting' which really doesn't matter. What reason is there for him to look physically appealing? He's a heel. You wouldn't get mad at a comic book villain like Bane looking 'disgusting'?
> You're moaning about this tiny detail after praising him like crazy. Bit odd.


 It's a bad look for the company with the wellness policy around. Nearly everyone thinks he's on the stuff yet their tests aren't picking it up. Still indifferent to the guy, but he should really have been suspended by now.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

BoTahina said:


> Okay, couple of things.
> 
> 
> Cutting can equal the illusion to getting really big really quick. He probably dropped his BF% to 8% or 10%.
> ...


This. 

You guys are acting like this is a shocking revelation. Even if he is on gear, there are no doubt other people on the roster who are.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> It's a bad look for the company with the wellness policy around. Nearly everyone thinks he's on the stuff yet their tests aren't picking it up.


Nearly everyone thinks that the Rock, Triple H, Batista and Brock are on the stuff yet nobody seems to care. 
And anyway your main point is that he's disgusting, which isn't a valid complaint since his job isn't to be attractive to you. It's to be physically imposing, which he's doing a good job of.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Nearly everyone thinks that the Rock, Triple H, Batista and Brock are on the stuff yet nobody seems to care.
> And anyway you're saying he's disgusting, which isn't a valid complaint since his job isn't to be attractive to you. It's to be physically imposing, which he's doing a good job of.


 Those guys aren't tested and are exempt because they're either huge draws or the bosses son in law :lol


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

i am 100% sure jinder has done roids
but its not like that the others havent done it
i wasnt here so i am not sure whether krispinwah and eddie were hated for their veins too

Mahal is doing well with his mini push, i am enjoying it


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Those guys aren't test and can get away with it :lol


You're saying that it's a bad look for the company that their tests haven't picked up on the guy that _appears_ to be roids (I trust the wellness policy over my judgement based off his body tbh). What kind of look do they have with their non-testing part timers policy?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like a smaller Batista, got no problem with it. 

He looks like the guys I grew up watching when I was younger and thought of as super heroes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> You're saying that it's a bad look for the company that their tests haven't picked up on the guy that _appears_ to be roids (I trust the wellness policy over my judgement based off his body tbh). What kind of look do they have with their non-testing part timers policy?


 Those guys aren't tested for obvious reasons :lmao

Thought they made that clear when USADA flagged Brock's test results.





TMZ said:


> A WWE spokesperson tells us ... only full-time WWE performers are subject to the organization's wellness policy, which prohibits PEDs ... but since Brock isn't a full-time performer, he's essentially exempt.
> 
> "WWE's talent wellness program does not apply to part-time performers such as Brock Lesnar," the spokesperson said.


http://www.mmamania.com/2016/7/27/1...-to-sidestep-punishment-ufc-drug-test-debacle

Meltzer has confirmed this.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Vince Mcmahon disagrees with you OP.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Those guys aren't tested for obvious reasons :lmao
> 
> Thought they made that clear when USADA flagged Brock's test results.
> 
> ...


And there was no outcry about that. 
No one's going to care about this. He's probably the only guy in the WWE that looks like he's on steroids, so it's not like they have this big problem. Really isn't a 'bad look' if they have one guy who looks like he's on steroids, especially when there's no tangible evidence of him using it.


Lets go back to the subject at hand. You were moaning about Jinder "looking disgusting". Why does this matter? He's a wrestler. It's not his job to be attractive to you.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Jinder's been hanging and banging every day, taking his vitamins and saying his prayers, brother. :hogan


Special vitamins brother..


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought OP was a Jinder mark?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Santa Snoth said:


> I thought OP was a Jinder mark?


OP is a mark for whoever is the latest fad or a "hot commodity"


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Santa Snoth said:


> I thought OP was a Jinder mark?


I don't think the OP even knows who he's a mark for (besides AJ and Omega)


----------



## tory44 (Apr 21, 2017)

Reign Supreme said:


> He wasn't this big when he returned last year. He has done this himself by hard work to earn a push. If he was taking steroids, he would have been caught before his push in the WWE. Not a doubt in my mind.


I promise you this isn't bitterness or jealousy on my part. I have absolutely nothing against Jinder, and I'm not some butthurt fattie myself, but there is no possible way that man has not taken steroids :heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't imagine watching a program with that POS going for the title. Fuck that. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If only all wrestlers had Jinder's work ethic.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Why are y'all obsessed with his physique? This is what happens when you have low body fat. Jinder trains harder than probably everyone on the roster. When your body fat is low, veins show more. Some people are already naturally vascular, and a loss in body fat and gain in muscle will often show veins rather heavily. It's not a big deal. He looks fine. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Just grow out the beard and dye it pearl white. Get eye contacts that make his eyes look reptilian. Give him some character already.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reign Supreme said:


> He wasn't this big when he returned last year. He has done this himself by hard work to earn a push. If he was taking steroids, he would have been caught before his push in the WWE. Not a doubt in my mind.


Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on your obvious lack of good judgment, given who you're marking for, but even you should be able to open your two eyes, and acknowledge that if you "work hard" and "diet like crazy", and are shredded to the bone, you usually don't have bitch tits. 
Unless you are Samoan and need to wear a vest to cover it.

Can't believe there are specimen who condone steroid use, and seriously ask "so what?" Maybe a publically traded company shouldn't be openly associated with condoning habits of their athletes that are proven to lead to health issues and maybe death.
There was a certain scandal in the early 90s that almost cost Vince his head. But a Reigns smark wouldn't know that of course, because I guess you were only a twinkle in your parents' eyes back then.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Honestly, I have no problem with his physique. If the roster has guys like Owens and Zayn, then it can also have guys like Mahal.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> And there was no outcry about that.
> No one's going to care about this. He's probably the only guy in the WWE that looks like he's on steroids, so it's not like they have this big problem. Really isn't a 'bad look' if they have one guy who looks like he's on steroids, especially when there's no tangible evidence of him using it.
> 
> 
> Lets go back to the subject at hand. You were moaning about Jinder "looking disgusting". Why does this matter? He's a wrestler. It's not his job to be attractive to you.


 Except there is an outcry about it and you've chosen to ignore it fpalm

Seriously, did you have your head in the sand when Brock was caught by USADA or whenever Haitch returns to build his WM match. The difference between those guys and Jinder is those guys are popular, draw money and are rarely there to flaunt their roided bodies. Their bodies aren't gross like Jinder's either, there's nothing natural or healthy about it... dude looks like he's about to burst.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Red Hair said:


> OP is a mark for whoever is the latest fad or a "hot commodity"


 If you're referring to my list below... it changes depending on who I am enjoying most at the minute (Fave 5). My all time favorite has and will always be AJ and there is probably only two on that list which would make my all time 5. 

As for Kenny Omega :bitchplz I was a fan the moment I saw him at WK 9. I've become a bigger fan the more I've seen of him. I was calling him THE GUY months before his GOAT match with Okada.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Except there is an outcry about it and you've chosen to ignore it fpalm
> 
> Seriously, do you have your head in the sand when Brock was caught by USADA or whenever Haitch returns to build his WM match. The difference between those guys and Jinder is those guys are popular, draw money and are rarely there to flaunt their roided bodies. Their bodies aren't gross like Jinder's either, there's nothing natural or healthy about it... dude looks like he's about to burst.


Yeah, on Wrestling forums, barely outside of it. The Brock one was only high profile because it was in the UFC. People usually just assume that all wrestlers are on the stuff so Jinder's physique won't do anything to the WWE

I'll ask again, why does Jinder's body have to be appealing to you? Gross or not he's a scary looking guy. I don't know why you can't get that into your head.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Yeah, on Wrestling forums, barely outside of it. The Brock one was only high profile because it was in the UFC. People usually just assume that all wrestlers are on the stuff so Jinder's physique won't do anything to the WWE
> 
> I'll ask again, why does Jinder's body have to be appealing to you? Gross or not he's a scary looking guy. I don't know why you can't get that into your head.


 Yeah, no. There was plenty of wrestling communities shitting on Brock and the WWE when Brock got caught.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Yeah, no. There was plenty of wrestling communities shitting on Brock and the WWE when Brock got caught.


You're talking about a "bad look" for the WWE. The WWE don't give a shit about the people in these wrestling communities, they're going to watch regardless. 
People in the outside world did know about Brock but that was because of UFC, but that's it. No one (outside of wrestling communities) care that the Rock, Triple H or Batista look like they're on drugs

*I'll ask one more time, why does Jinder's body have to be appealing to you?*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> You're talking about a "bad look" for the WWE. The WWE don't give a shit about the people in these wrestling communities, they're going to watch regardless.
> People in the outside world did know about Brock but that was because of UFC, but that's it. No one (outside of wrestling communities) care that the Rock, Triple H or Batista look like they're on drugs
> 
> *I'll ask one more time, why does Jinder's body have to be appealing to you?*


 Media outlets caught on and the MMA community were laughing about it as well.

It doesn't have to be appealing! I don't want to be thinking about how unnatural his physique looks whenever he's on TV without a shirt.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Some seriously naive fans in this thread. Jinder not on steroids? Really?










I'd estimate that 90% of WWE talents are on steroids, and that's a low-ball estimate. The notion that steroids are covered by the Wellness Policy is all show.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Media outlets caught on and the MMA community were laughing about it as well.
> 
> It doesn't have to be appealing! I don't want to be thinking about how unnatural his physique looks whenever he's on TV without a shirt.


As I said the Brock situation was only relevant because he was in the UFC. No one's going to care about Jinder Mahal doing roids :lmao

"I don't want to be thinking about how unnatural his physique looks whenever he's on TV without a shirt" 
That's on you, not Jinder. He's a scary looking motherfucker, if you're worried about about thinking about unnatural physiques, then maybe wrestling isn't for you.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on your obvious lack of good judgment, given who you're marking for, but even you should be able to open your two eyes, and acknowledge that if you "work hard" and "diet like crazy", and are shredded to the bone, *you usually don't have bitch tits.
> Unless you are Samoan and need to wear a vest to cover it.*
> 
> Can't believe there are specimen who condone steroid use, and seriously ask "so what?" Maybe a publically traded company shouldn't be openly associated with condoning habits of their athletes that are proven to lead to health issues and maybe death.
> There was a certain scandal in the early 90s that almost cost Vince his head. But a Reigns smark wouldn't know that of course, because I guess you were only a twinkle in your parents' eyes back then.


The Usos don't wear vests and Roman has a flat chest so who are you talking about?
:frank2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

He's clanging and banging in the weight room just like his boss.










:wink2:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why does it have to be roids? Maybe he's putting all his focus on the gym rather than on his alcohol problem? Keep his mind busy so he won't get tempted back to drink :draper2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Jinder Mahal is not disgusting, disgusting was The Great Khali on his final year in WWE, or James Ellswworth, that guy looks like shit.

I don't remember anybody complaining about Eddie Guerrero's physique when he had a monstrous torso, and his arms were gross yet still the same people complained about Batista being roided out of his head.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Did Batista get this much hate?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jacked Jinder should be commended for his hard work. I'll choôse to believe he's legit until proven otherwise.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Jinder Mahal makes me laugh.

I like the face he makes when he walks down the aisle to the ring and his physique is straight out of the steroids era of the 80's. 
If he was around then, he would have probably received a push as an opponent for Hogan.

He is definitely taking steroids, there isn't a doubt in my mind.


----------



## STROWMans_RAWRR (Apr 24, 2017)

Abody who doesn't have a belly like Kevin Owens or an acne ridden bird chest like Sami Zayn,is disgusting? Lolloooloool

I'd rather have veins like Jinder than girth like KO.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

STROWMans_RAWRR said:


> Abody who doesn't have a belly like Kevin Owens or an acne ridden bird chest like Sami Zayn,is disgusting? Lolloooloool
> 
> I'd rather have veins like Jinder than girth like KO.


Would you also like liver cancer or liver failure, bitch tits, ruptured tendons, and a heart attack?

Acne is also a side effect of steroid abuse, so zero points for you.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Would you also like liver cancer or liver failure, bitch tits, ruptured tendons, and a heart attack?
> 
> Acne is also a side effect of steroid abuse, so zero points for you.


At what point did he say he'd rather do steroids?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Are there actually people here that think he attained this naturally?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's really sad that the hardcore IWC fans prefer someone to look like a fatass like Kevin Owens, or a skinny fat hipster like Sami Zayn, instead of a muscled up monster like the MAHARAJA!

Why do you think all the casuals are gone? A big reason is that most "superstars" these days look like normal everyday losers, instead of like larger than life characters such as Jinder or the great wrestlers of the past.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Saturn said:


> This.
> 
> You guys are acting like this is a shocking revelation. Even if he is on gear, there are no doubt other people on the roster who are.


"even if he is"

He's got bitch tits, gross veiny dick skin, and a bumpy gross acne back. Non fitness people are hilarious to me. It's like pointing to the Hulk and going "You don't know that he's been exposed to gamma rays! He might just be like that naturally!"

He's like that because he's a weak person who needed to cheat to get anywhere. He's a loser.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> "even if he is"
> 
> He's got bitch tits, gross veiny dick skin, and a bumpy gross acne back. Non fitness people are hilarious to me. It's like pointing to the Hulk and going "You don't know that he's been exposed to gamma rays! He might just be like that naturally!"
> 
> He's like that because he's a weak person who needed to cheat to get anywhere. He's a loser.


While your post comes across as making you look like a dick I think you are correct here. I cannot imagine getting THAT jacked by doing anything, nor would I want to get that jacked. He's just gross lol. 

WWE does test their talents and did suspend Roman though, so who knows?


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Arsenal79 said:


> It's really sad that the hardcore IWC fans prefer someone to look like a fatass like Kevin Owens, or a skinny fat hipster like Sami Zayn, instead of a muscled up monster like the MAHARAJA!
> 
> Why do you think all the casuals are gone? A big reason is that most "superstars" these days look like normal everyday losers, instead of like larger than life characters such as Jinder or the great wrestlers of the past.


There is a happy medium between being fat like Kevin Owens/Bray Wyatt and Jinder Mahal.
I think that Randy Orton has the perfect male wrestling physique (no ****).
You can tell that he works out but he isn't juiced to the gills with a ridiculous number of veins popping out like Jinder or even someone like John Cena who I also wouldn't be surprised if he takes steroids.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

If I've coming off like a dick it's because I'm beyond tired of Jinder being defended for CHEATING. It used to be that cheaters were looked down upon and spurned as weak people. Now? Cheating gets you the golden ticket. It's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

the fact that he's developing gynecomastia is pretty damn telling he didnt get that body naturally


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

I'd guess he hasn't been busted by the Wellness Policy because when the management decided they wanted him to be the poster boy for an expansion into the Indian market he was subjected to the same rigorous testing as Cena has the last 10 years (none).


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Piper's Pit said:


> I'd guess he hasn't been busted by the Wellness Policy because when the management decided they wanted him to be the poster boy for an expansion into the Indian market he was subjected to the same rigorous testing as Cena has the last 10 years (none).


brock failed a test administered by a group that does more strict testing than wwe and they didnt do shit that goes to show you their wellness policy is a joke


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> brock failed a test administered by a group that does more strict testing than wwe and they didnt do shit that goes to show you their wellness policy is a joke


I don't know if WWE part timers are even tested, think it's only full timers.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Piper's Pit said:


> I don't know if WWE part timers are even tested, think it's only full timers.


its still a bullshit precedent if everyone isnt tested


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> brock failed a test administered by a group that does more strict testing than wwe and they didnt do shit that goes to show you their wellness policy is a joke





Piper's Pit said:


> I don't know if WWE part timers are even tested, think it's only full timers.





Roxinius said:


> its still a bullshit precedent if everyone isnt tested


Yeah I remember they came out and said Brock isn't tested because he's a part-time performer. Same reason HHH is never tested.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To all those who doubt *THE MAHARAJA* :


----------



## Mule1783 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ace said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


Oh stfu douchebag lol. "Derr derrr derrr, I can't believe they havent suspended him yet," it's not a real sport you fucking moron it's a work. Who gives a shit if him or anyone else is juicing? What are you jealous cause you cant get your bench over 225? You're pathetic dude.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You joined the forum.... for that?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> You joined the forum.... for that?!


Lol yeah so fucking weird, he joined and found a thread made over 3 years ago to comment on.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Ace said:


> That's not natural... can't believe they haven't suspended him yet...


100% basically clean


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mule1783 said:


> Oh stfu douchebag lol. "Derr derrr derrr, I can't believe they havent suspended him yet," it's not a real sport you fucking moron it's a work. Who gives a shit if him or anyone else is juicing? What are you jealous cause you cant get your bench over 225? You're pathetic dude.


Joining a forum just to bump a three year old thread about Jinder fucking Mahal.


----------

